# Relocating gas CSST flex line



## mattne421 (Jan 10, 2017)

Looking to finish a part of a basement with sheetrock ceilings. The only thing in my way currently is that a CSST flex gas line is ran underneath the floor joists. I want to disconnect the gas line and run it through joists. How do the fittings work? Can I re use them or do I need to replace them?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome to the site. I have no usable info on this but I did find this. and it does look the fitting could be used more than once.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-bOy4lr2_o[/ame]


----------

